# 1000-1500$ 5.1 or 7.1 system with this room ?



## tiesto14 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi everybody !

I recently installed a Projector (Epson 5020UBe wifi) with a 65 x 116 screen in my new living room. I actually use it with an old Philips 2.1 system that was lost in my parent's living, very bad quality one contrary to the projector. I use it with my PS3 (soon PS4 and a zappiti player for Mkv files and stuff)

I'm seriously thinking of investing in a new 1000-1500$ system that will last for many years even if i came to change the projector (or the flat). As you can see in the pictures, my living has the following specs : 

Width of the wall where the screen is set up (same as wall where the projector is set up) : 4,50 m
Length : 6m, so the viewing distance is approx. 5m
There is 1m between the wall (projector fixed) and the main seat (3 persons)

With that configuration, what kind of setup could i choose ? 5.1 or 7.1 ? With a 7.1 i'm afraid the space between the rear wall and the seat is too small. If i chose on-wall speakers, for the Surround left and right, where should i set up them to respect the 90-110° angle if possible ?

As for the wireless speakers, useful ? no loss of quality ?

http://i.imgur.com/pfSEOJL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/7ts9zli.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ZSfKNHy.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/DaqI7Fu.jpg

Thanks in advance for your advices !

Nicholas


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello and welcome! My personal thoughts (in no particular order): 
- you need some carpeting in the room (it looks all hard surface). You will want to tame some of the echoing. 
- I have had 5.1 and 7.1 - and there is not a ton of difference unless you have a large room. I would recommend 5.1 and get better speakers/equipment vs 7.1 with inferior equipment. 
- I'm not great at recommending brands - I only have experience with a few. At that price point, if you want to buy off web, I'd look at HTD, SVS, Axiom, ARX, etc. you should be able to come up with a decent setup.
- more space between speakers/listener is ideal, but most processors let you control timing (simulated distance) and volume.
- personally, no experience with wireless speakers but I think you will want wired for best sound.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Your room is plenty large enough for 7.1 or even 7.2. For that buget I would recommend an ARX set up.

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/

For speaker placement:

http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/surround-sound-speaker-set-up/


----------



## tiesto14 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi Tonto !

Thank you for your answer, but for the surround back channels, they will be just 80cm to 1m behind the seated position, don't you think it will be a problem ?
The Surround L and R along with the Surround back speakers are "close" to the seated position, but the subwoofer, center speaker and front left and right speakers are 4m50-5m far from the seated position.... So which power should i get depending on the speaker ?

Speaker brands : Apart ARX and the others Bruce mentioned, which one could fit my needs ?
As for AV receivers, Preamp / amp or integrated amp, what are your advices on that ?

Thanks !


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think some great advice has been proffered. Without question, I agree that speakers are paramount.
While getting to audition ID speakers prior to purchase is not possible, going to audition speakers that feature a similar design is often possible. While I have no doubt wireless speakers improved, last I checked they represented too much of a compromise. Personally of course.

I also definitely agree that 5.1 is the way to go given the budget. When time permits, I will check out what deals I stumble across as well. I used to find some pretty good deals, but I have spent the last 6 months mostly travelling and playing tennis and sans HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Distance is not a kill all issue. Modern AVR's measure your room & correct for all the variables including distance. They also correct for room interactions. We recommend AVR's with Audesey XT 32/Sub EQ HT. A full set from ARX will push your budget. You can check out A4Less, one of our sponsors for factory refubs that come with a warranty that is extendable up to 5 years for $50.

http://www.accessories4less.com/


----------



## tiesto14 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi All !

Thank you for your advices, following the map of my living with dimensions..

http://i.imgur.com/HnTVI0k.jpg

As for the budget, i'll finally push it to 2000-2500$.. 

For my viewing distance you can see on the picture, i'll have only 1m space between the back and the viewing position. Don't you think i could opt for a 5.1 with bipolar surround placed in the back wall ?

Which brands of speakers except HTD, SVS, Axiom, ARX i could go for ?

Thanks !


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Since you live outside of the USA, have you considered shipping costs?

Do you have anything located around your area?


----------



## tiesto14 (Oct 20, 2013)

They won't be huge by boat shipping.. And no, nothing around my area, but the euro / $ change is an advantage for me so...


----------

